# J. repens wont grow



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

I got some junctus repens several weeks ago along with some bacopa australis. The bacopa has grown quite well, most of it has tripled in size and I'm happy with it... while on the other hand, the j. repens has done nothing. It hasn't grown at all.. in fact, it's barely survived, and quite a bit of it has actually died and I've had to pull it out.

I researched before getting these plants to make sure they were fast growing, easy, low light plants. I have Fluorite substrate and dose with Flourish several times a week. Weekly 25% water changes (with Prime).

Here it is on Sept 13th.. the j.repens is all the "grassy" stuff along the back/right


And here it is last week... no change, except that there's less of it as I've pulled up the dead ones. Meanwhile, you can see how the bacopa has come up in the middle.


I have shrimp in the tank, so I don't want to get too crazy with dosing all kinds of things and I'm certainly not ready to enter the world of CO2, lol, but would love advice/suggestions. Also, just last night, I replaced those big rocks on the right with a piece of driftwood, so my super high pH should start coming down... likely under the 8 mark.


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

Im guessing it is not a light problem.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

You should not need to dose much with this plant I would think. The plant mass is very light in your tank. May be wait till your PH drops a bit to see how the plants react?
Sometimes plants look horrible but after a while they will grow.


----------

